# Dialer-Stats der Primetel



## Aka-Aka (28 Juli 2005)

Im Linkforum habe ich einen Link zu Dialerstatistiken einer schweizerischen Firma PRIMETEL gepostet, die ein recht unterschiedliches Echo ausgelöst haben *bösguck&fettgrins*

Ich habe gerade die UK-Nummern angekuckt
09096565817
09099670123

Streamtone Investments
Calle Aquillino de la Guradia N 8
IGRA Building
Panama City
Republic of Panama
[email protected]***.com 

"This service is under investigation by ICSTIS"

siehe auch jener oft zitierte Guardianartikel


> Streamtone Investments (Panama)
> 0909 656 5816 - 5817, 0909 967 0120 - 0125


in Österreich:
0930820784 (telefonische Auskunft der RTR von vor ein paar Monaten: "An diese Nummer kann ich mich auswendig erinnern, dass sie auffällig wurde. Da gab es eine Menge Schlichtungsverfahren")


----------



## TSCoreNinja (28 Juli 2005)

Gibt aber noch viel mehr lustige Rufnummern in den Stats. Gelistet ist erst die Ländervorwahl des Anrufers, und dann die vermutlich verwendete Rufnummer.  Wer wissen möchte, welche Länder das sind => http://wtng.info


```
+30 00681728960
+30 0068262664
+30 0068262665
+31 002463464113
+31 0068864120
+32 090340257
+32 090340894
+34 907600057
+34 907600058
+34 907600059
+34 907600077
+34 907600190
+34 907600303
+353 0088213331003
+358 00239281130
+385 0068237288
+39 006759521024
+39 006759521025
+39 00681852110
+39 899383802
+39 899383805
+41 0906101021
+41 0906543465
+41 0906700267
+43 0930820784
+43 093083016622
+44 09090270273
+44 09090270274
+44 09096565816
+44 09096565817
+44 09099670123
+49 090090000606
+49 090090000928
+86 00239281049
+90 0085099721005
```


----------



## Aka-Aka (28 Juli 2005)

wie hast Du das nur wieder so schnell geordnet gekriegt? 

Hattest du nicht mal einen link zu NL-Nummerninhabern? Mir ist der beim letzten Profilcrash verloren gegangen...

Frage an alle.

Wer kennt links zu Dialernummernabfragen weltweit?




			
				ICSTIS @ 09090270273 und 09090270274 schrieb:
			
		

> We also have contact details for the company that provides this service. If you have any queries about it, please get in touch with them to find out more.
> 
> Atlantic Power, Inc
> 435 North Dupont Highway
> ...


(whois führt zu Mailbox, billing-contacts nach Delaware:  "107 Linden Court" liebster "Wolf*", liebster CN - wer ist eigentlich "K"?)

wie schon erwähnt, kamen die Herren in UK glimpflich davon (zu meinem Unverständnis)

http://www.icstis.org.uk/icstis2002/default.asp?node=74&id=168



> Members of the public complained about charges incurred, without their knowledge or consent, as a result of connecting to the Internet through premium rate numbers. (...)
> The service provider was found to be operating services without having obtained the required prior permission (3.3.1 tenth edition).
> (...)
> Atlantic Power Inc did not respond to the breaches raised and failed to provide the requested information.
> ...



Vielleicht sollte man auch der ICSTIS mal den Tipp geben, sich da mal ein wenig schlau zu machen (aber, liebe ICSTIS, nur nicht wieder bei der FST fragen!!!)

Wer wäre eigentlich der Nutznießer der sms im Anhang?
(ich mein ja nur... Im Handelsregister steht der Herr M*K*, der vor wenigen Tagen von M*B* als GF der mediaconsultinggroup abgelöst wurde)


----------



## TSCoreNinja (28 Juli 2005)

Aka-Aka schrieb:
			
		

> wie hast Du das nur wieder so schnell geordnet gekriegt?


http://www.perl.org  


> Hattest du nicht mal einen link zu NL-Nummerninhabern? Mir ist der beim letzten Profilcrash verloren gegangen...


Zu diesem Dialer nicht, sorry


----------



## Aka-Aka (28 Juli 2005)

Ach, Herr C*N*, haben sie eigentlich die 50.000 Pfund an die ICSTIS schon überwiesen? Sir P*N* fragte eben danach 
http://www.out-law.com/page-3050

und warum wurde die Firma "premium call gmbh" überhaupt gegründet? 
"errichtet durch Gesellschaftsvertrag vom 22. Juli 2002" - eingetragen ins Handelsregister zu einem Zeitpunkt, als sie schon verurteilt war...?????



> Greenock (based in Spain) and Premium Call (based in Germany) were operating services using the same dialler software. Both companies referred to a shared information provider Crosskirk and the services connected through dialler software entitled ‘webdialer’. The software had been programmed to use both Greenock and Premium Call numbers. If one number was engaged the software would automatically begin dialling a second or third number. Therefore both service providers would generate minutes from the same software.
> (...)
> A fine of £75,000 was imposed against Greenock. A fine of £50,000 was imposed against Premium Call GmbH. *The services were barred for 2 years*. The service providers were instructed to offer redress. I am currently investigating the service providers again, for not offering any compensation to complainants. ICSTIS received 282 complaints against Greenock and 173 complaints against Premium Call.
> The case was referred to the NHTCU. *Our Spanish and German IARN contacts were made aware of the case before we took action. Detailed information regarding the case has been supplied to the European Commission.*


Quelle:
http://www.icstis.org.uk/icstis2002/default.asp?node=62
genauer: (pdf) hier

Herr C*N*: Bezog sich das Verbot auf die "Premium Call GmbH"? Na, da hatten sie ja Glück - denn die von mir geposteten Einwahlen in UK vor dem Ende der 2-jahre-Frist wären sonst ja wohl ziemlich... naja...

Herr C*N*, wer waren die Webmaster mit den Pädolinks?


> The promotional material for one of the websites used by the service provider contained blackened out text, which made repeated references to children in a sexual context. This text may have been created to increase the chances of the website appearing when searches were made using terms related to paedophilia.


Wenn das das Ergebnis der ICSTIS vom Oktober 2002 war, dann war das wohl ungefähr im Sommer 2002 - war's vielleicht etwa "N*n* aka Signore  Gae* von der "Global Acces"???


----------



## Aka-Aka (28 Juli 2005)

Anfangs war ja der Partner der Firma "Premium Call" des C*N* laut deren Homepage "The Dialer People". Die hat man wohl gebraucht für die tollen Angebote, wie 





> international termination locations such as Diego Garcia, Kiribati, Sao Tome etc.


In den news stand 





> 01.03.2002: Germany new EUR 2.55 per minute


 Wie eine Firma, die zu diesem Zeitpunkt noch gar nicht existierte, so ein großzügiges Angebot machen kann? Wer weiss.. Vielleicht C*N*?
Seit Februar 2003 war dann der Dialerpartner die "Dialerconnection" des R*K*.
Weiß man schon alles, interessiert niemand, StA schon gar nicht. Alte Kamellen, blabla...

"The Dialer People" gibt es nicht mehr, aber die Domain gab es noch. Verwendeten so Adressen wie "Portland House - Suite 23, Gibraltar" oder "3 Bell Lane, Gibraltar". 
2003 gab's da Beschwerden in UK, die ICSTIS ermittelte eifrig und fand keine Hinweise auf Unregelmässigkeiten. 

"Dialerconnection" ist durch mehrere Hände gegangen, die deutschesten Adressen sind die Premium Call und ein gewisser P*U*

Der unterhielt sich in Foren über radius-Server und eine "100% Replika des C 111 II" und verwendete dabei folgende e-mail-Adressen:

p*t*[email protected]****@primet**.ch
website: www.digitalaff****.de (schon etwas her: Tuesday, 23 September 1997 at 03:02:22)
mailto****.uhl*** at premium-c***.d (im November 2003)

Die "Dialerconnection" wurde, so steht es auf der seite, ungefähr im Herbst 2002 von "Prem* Call" übernommen und gehörte zuvor einem "K**** [allein zuhause]", als weiterer Kontakt war ein "Kl***" angegeben.


> Gold Coast Highway, Broadbeach, Qld, Australia



Dieser K**** (allein zu Hause) betreibt ein großes Portal (adultwebmasterwor**), das einer 





> Realcorp PL


 gehören soll.
Sehr spannend, wenn jemand vor hat, ein Buch zu schreiben
h**p://web.archive.org/web/20020802041510/www.dialerconn******.com/resellers.html

Also die wurden von der "Premium Call Gmbh" übernommen
der Originallink führt leider zu einem anderen link, der hat mich, was die zeitliche Einordnung angeht, etwas verwirrt

http://web.archive.org/web/20021017033637/http://www.dialerconn*.com/New%20Management.html
(am Tag darauf wurde "Premium Call GmbH" ins Handelsregister eingetragen)

der link führt aber hier her
http://web.archive.org/web/20030814233631/www.dialerconn*.com/New+Management.html



> We have heard from the previous owner  (who basically was a reseller of the fraudulent dialerco dialer) that there were problems with payments in the past.
> Please let us state herewith:
> We have nothing to do with the fraudulent company dialerco,    we never had !!!
> We, the PremiumCall GmbH are one of Europe's biggest large volume carriers for international and local premium rate numbers all over the world.
> We are here to offer you first class technical support, competitive pricing and, if requested, the high quality HUSTL*R.de content [sic! .



(ob mit dialerco dialerco gemeint ist oder dialerconn*?
Über "Dialerco" erzählt man sich in den Foren...
*ich hör ja schon auf*)

Na, jedenfalls gehört hustl**.de heute Hustler USA [domain ist nicht aufrufbar], dem Mr Fl* Junior, frühers (zur Zeit als Premium Call die Dialerconnection übernahm) gab es da natürlich ein webmaster-Programm 
h**p://web.archive.org/web/20020802015704/www.e-tainm*.de/partner.html
h**p://web.archive.org/web/20020802015930/www.e-tainm*.de/impressum.html

Man hatte damals sogar extra einen "RTL-Dialer" dort angebracht. 

Viel mehr darf ich dazu aber jetzt freilich wieder nicht sagen 
@Heiko: ich übe noch
Aber wenn mir schon immer wieder vorgeworfen wird, dass man mir nicht folgen kann, dann ist das das Minimum an Information.

und jetzt noch einmal das lesen
http://forum.computerbetrug.de/viewtopic.php?p=111697#111697

gerade eben fand ich noch eine Stellungnahme der "Premium Call GmbH"


> Premium Call, who are appealling the ICSTIS decision, say that the sites did not contain any pornography and that they had no control over the use made by their customers of the premium telephone numbers they provided.


BBC-News 23. Oktober 2002
http://news.bbc.co.uk/2/hi/technology/2353477.stm


----------



## drboe (29 Juli 2005)

TSCoreNinja schrieb:
			
		

> Aka-Aka schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Uih! Was für ein Aufwand. Braucht es dafür doch Perl. Dabei ist doch meist schon Alles vorhanden: Tippe einmal in einer DOS-Shell _help sort_ ein.  
Wer MS-Office bzw. Winword besitzt, der kann das auch von Winword erledigen lassen. Die Zeilen in Word kopieren, markieren und unter "Tabelle->sortieren" wählen. Dann die Frage nach den Absätzen bejahen.

M. Boettcher


----------



## TSCoreNinja (29 Juli 2005)

drboe schrieb:
			
		

> TSCoreNinja schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Toller Tipp, Dr. Klug.... 

```
[email protected]$RECHNERNAME~/private/dialer/colt> /bin/dos
bash: /bin/dos: Datei oder Verzeichnis nicht gefunden
```
Wo ist da meine DOS Shell? Passiert mir mit 
/usr/bin/perl nicht. Ausserdem reicht Deine Lösung nicht... (Hint: das ist keine ASCII, sondern eine HTML Tabelle).

Und ich brauche sicherlich nicht länger, um

```
perl -ne []'/([0-9]+)\-([0-9]+)\-([0-9]+)\@dcon/ && print "+$1 $3\n"' *.html   | sort | uniq > nummern.txt
```
 zum Tippen, als Du aufs Starten von Word wartest und dann mit der Maus zum Copy and Paste herumhampelst. Danke im Voraus für das Unterlassen weiterer Belehrungen, ich arbeite nicht erst seit gestern mit Computern,
TSCN


----------



## Reducal (29 Juli 2005)




----------



## dvill (29 Juli 2005)

Da fällt mir spontan ein etwas zurückliegendes Posting ein ...

Dietmar Vill


----------



## Aka-Aka (29 Juli 2005)

wohin wohl diese Faxnummer der Primetel führte?


> Kontakt
> PrimeTel AG
> Seestraße 157
> 8704 Herrliberg
> ...


http://web.archive.org/web/20040311181254/www.primetel.ch/de/kontakt/kontakt.html

(ist offenbar eine Umsonstvorwahl. Schade  )


----------



## Captain Picard (29 Juli 2005)

in der Schweiz würde die Nummer passen 
-848 ist Zürich , in Deutschland  gibt es die Nummer m.E nicht...


> ist offenbar eine Umsonstvorwahl


wo? in Deutschland wäre das 0800


----------



## Aka-Aka (29 Juli 2005)

ich nehme schon an, dass Zürich _gemeint_ ist, der Firmensitz. Was die 0848 angeht: Ist nicht kostenlos, ist das schweizerische Gegenstück zur 01805 offenbar. Da hab ich mich verschaut


> 084x Gebührenteilungsnummern: einheitlicher Tarif, unabhängig vom Ort innerhalb der Schweiz
> ·  0840 Tarif Nahbereich
> ·  0842 Tarif Nahbereich (Anbieter zahlt Differenz)
> ·  0844 Tarif Nahbereich (Anbieter zahlt Differenz)
> ·  0848 Tarif Fernbereich



Kann ja mal passieren bei Chr*N*, dass er kurz vergisst, wer und wo er gerade ist.
Fast wie bei mir 
Grüsse
vom Fischchen aus Krassbrunningen


			
				Simon&Garfunkel schrieb:
			
		

> I'd rather be a (mr) hammer than a (mr) nail, yes I would, if I could


----------



## TSCoreNinja (29 Juli 2005)

Aka-Aka schrieb:
			
		

> wohin wohl diese Faxnummer der Primetel führte?
> 
> 
> > Fax: 0049 848 444 4**
> ...


@Aka, es gibt bei der BAKOM auch eine Suchmaschine:
http://www.e-ofcom.ch/liste
Nummer:  0848 444441
Inhaber:  	
PrimeTel AG
Dorfstrasse 38
6340 Baar

Da haben sie sich mit der Vorwahl verhauen...


----------



## Aka-Aka (29 Juli 2005)

Na, dachte ich mir ja fast irgendwie, aber einen Versuch war's wert. Noch was am Rande: Ich habe mir eine der Protokolldateien ausgedruckt, ist 8 Seiten lang und dann ausgehend von einer Beispielseite berechnet, dass (angesetzt 2 Euro/Dialerminute) mit diesem Dialer ca. 1600 Euro abgerechnet wurden. In 21 Minuten! (und um 9 Uhr morgens!).

Das entsprihct einer Schadenssumme von fast 5000 Euro in der Stunde - oder (von 9-24 Uhr gerechnet) 75.000 Euro pro Tag! Nicht schlecht, nein, besser: ein HAMMER


			
				bestinvestm***comp***.com schrieb:
			
		

> ham***, mike chr*.n*@emindgr***.com



Wer sich, wie einige hier, besser in diesem Firmengestrüpp auskennt, den möchte ich noch einmal auf die sunnylogo-Seite hinweisen. Da wird als Kontakt angegeben 





> Future Tec Inc., 435 North DuPont Hwy.
> Dover, DE 19903-0576, T: +1 302-678-5561, futuret**.us



Der Chef der Firma, die die ganzen Firmen registriert in 435 North DuPont Hwy., der verwendet eine AOL-Adresse wol**[email protected]

und auf der Homepage der Futuretec
h**p://www.future***.us/contact.html

stehen drei e-mail-Adressen: C****n dürfte klar sein, k****** ist halt eine k****** - aber dann steht da auch w**fy

Könnte man da auf die Idee kommen, dass der Firmengründer mehr mit den Firmen zu tun hat, als sie gegründet zu haben? Das erscheint aber völlig absurd, da "wol**" in Dover, delaware sehr angesehen ist (und am Telefon äußerst freundlich ist). 
(es ist ja andererseits schon auffällig, wie viele Schreibfehler in den Adressen auftauchen, die die angeblich in Delaware ansässigen Juristen da so verwenden... Lockerman, Lookerman, es heisst aber anscheinend Loockerman - vielleicht haben aber ganz andere Kräfte da Einfluss? Man wird es nie erfahren...

Derr M*P* aus Bingen verwendete ja auch einmal die folgende Adresse


> P*M*, 15862 S.W.Redelover Lane Sherwood US-971400 Oregon


, die ebenfalls sehr häufig auftaucht, nicht nur als Adresse dubioser Banken... (in der falschen Schreibweise, wie hier, etwas seltener als in der richtigen Fassung 15862 SW Redclover Ln (15862 SW Redclover Lane) (müsste mal nach der suite-Nummer kucken - die Firma aus dem Dilligizerthread, diese WALLSTREET INTERNATIONAL TRADING TRUST, INC., gehört aber schon zu dem Herren dort, dem Mr D*E*H*, der nicht unbedingt den besten Ruf geniesst in gewissen Kreisen - beurteilen kann ich das aber mangels Hintergrundwissen nicht).

Die Seiten der Firma WITT mit der "falschen Schreibweise" gehören heute einer Person, die man in Dialerkreisen kennt: Der (Österreicherin?) D*N*. Obwohl mehrere Seiten aus dem Zusammenhang dieses alten Dilligizerboardeintrags aus 2002 die gleiche whois aufweisen, s.a. hier besteht eine hohe Wahrscheinlichkeit, dass es sich um Zufall handelt.


----------



## drboe (29 Juli 2005)

TSCoreNinja schrieb:
			
		

> Toller Tipp, Dr. Klug....
> 
> ```
> [email protected]$RECHNERNAME~/private/dialer/colt> /bin/dos
> ...


Oh, Entschuldigung, ein Fachmann   Hast Du in Deiner Shell inzwischen _man sort_ gefunden oder kommt das erst im nächsten Kurs? 

M. Boettcher


----------



## dvill (29 Juli 2005)

> [Blubber] ... oder kommt das erst im nächsten Kurs?


Wie armselig.

Dietmar Vill


----------



## KatzenHai (29 Juli 2005)

:vlol:


----------



## Aka-Aka (29 Juli 2005)

[...]
zurück zum Thema, bitte!
http://forum.computerbetrug.de/viewtopic.php?p=111786#111786


----------



## drboe (29 Juli 2005)

dvill schrieb:
			
		

> > [Blubber] ... oder kommt das erst im nächsten Kurs?
> 
> 
> Wie armselig.


Du meinst Deine Voreingenommenheit, auf deren Basis Du recht überflüssige Wertungen vornimmst? Die musst Du bitte selbst beurteilen, mir ist die egal. Welch Geistes Kind Du bist, erkennt man ja an der Art, wie Du Dinge aus dem Zusammenhang reist.  Im Übrigen fressen nur Schafe das Gras, welches über alten Sachen gewachsen ist. 
Falls Du dennoch einmal die neurotische Brille absetzten kannst, vermutlich ist das unwahrscheinlicher als ein 6er im Lotto, würde Dir u. U. auffallen, wo wem der Ton leicht entglitt. Dass das Gros der User weder Neuling im Bereich der Computernutzung ist noch sich überwiegend aus Unix-Nutzern zusammensetzt, dürfte ja vielleicht sogar bis zu Dir vorgedrungen sein.

M. Boettcher


----------



## Anonymous (29 Juli 2005)

Das ganze klingt nach Akademikerbissigkeit.

Nur Gast


----------



## Aka-Aka (29 Juli 2005)

Dies hier ist ein höchst komplizierter Thread, der ziemlich viel Arbeit gemacht hat. Wenn hier aber weiter zerredet wird, muss ich das wohl evakuieren. Schade. Die Primetel-Stats sind nämlich ein wichtiges Mosaiksteinchen. Jetzt sind meines Erachtens die Ermittler gefragt. Die in Deutschland, die in der Schweiz und vielleicht auch die in UK.

Vielleicht gibt's da doch noch Ergebnisse und "schlichter Groll" führt über erstaunliche Umwege noch zu einem Ergebnis? Vielleicht ist aber auch alles anders und der schöne Thread zu den Grasbrunnern wurde damals von ganz anderen Leuten geschlachtet?

[Nachtrag Samstag mittags]Mein Ärger über die Zerredung des Threads wurde von einer PN etwas besänftigt. Für mich ist das damit ok, wenn ich Zeit habe, bastle ich mal einen neuen Thread. [/nachtrag]

in diesem Sinne:


			
				Aka-Aka schrieb:
			
		

> [...]
> zurück zum Thema, bitte!
> http://forum.computerbetrug.de/viewtopic.php?p=111786#111786


----------



## Aka-Aka (3 August 2005)

melani schrieb:
			
		

> ...ist unserer Stelle keine aus neuerer Zeit herrührende Strafanzeige aus der Schweiz bekannt, welche im Zusammenhang mit einem Dialer der von Ihnen genannten Firma steht....


Na, die Firma tauchte ja aber auch nicht auf... In Deutschland zumindest nicht... In Österreich schon [(0)930 820700 - (0)930 820799 = COLT, 820784 = Primetel], z.B. mit einer Nummer aus einem alten d-exe-Dialer. Die Österreicher wiederum (rtr) haben keinen Überblick über ihre Beschwerden und was nützt mir die telefonische Auskunft, dass die Nummer dort auffällig geworden ist? Nichts.

Also: Festnageln so nicht möglich... Der Versuch, in einer anderen sache (090090000929) in der Schweiz was zu bewegen (wegen der angeblich gefälschten Whois-Angaben), scheiterte ebenfalls


> haben wir gesamthaft an die zuständige Stelle weiter geleitet. Die Angelegenheit wird dort in eigener Kompetenz und weisungsunabhängig weiter bearbeitet, wobei wir in der Regel keine Rückmeldung erhalten.



Jeppa, so läuft's Business (weiter).

[edit: Man hat also den Dialer, die stats dazu, das Netzwerk, die Nummern, die Inhaber, die Hintermänner - und das für Deutschland, Österreich, UK und Schweiz und es passiert nichts... Draussen nieselt es, vom Oly rüber weht der Wind "I still haven't found what I'm looking for" und es ist Zeit für einen doppleten Glenkinchie... slainte...]


----------



## Aka-Aka (6 August 2005)

[editiert, daher als neuer Beitrag]

h**p://web.archive.org/web/20040311174902/www.primetel.ch/de/contents/contents.html


> Primetel kann Ihnen zusätzlich zu einer breiten Palette von Servicerufnummern zahlreicher Länder auch hochwertige Inhalte speziell für Mehrwertdienste (Contents) preisgünstig zur Verfügung stellen. Neben Eroticcontents für Voice- und Internetanwendungen wie Audiofiles (Stories, Live-Operator, Chat) erhalten Sie bei uns auch non-erotic-Services wie Logos und Klingeltöne, Expertenhotlines und Unterhaltungsdienste. In Verbindung mit unserem Internet-Bezahlsystem Bill4Net können wir Ihnen außerdem Contents für die Bewerbung auf Ihren Internetseiten liefern.



"bill4net" kenne ich nur von den Jungs, denen die HAS-Nummer in FFM gehört hatte.
siehe "Die Paten des Dialer-Betrugs" (Wiso)


> Der eingesetzte Dialer hatte nur die Aufgabe, eine Verbindung zu einer Frankfurter Festnetznummer herzustellen. Bei jedem Verbindungsaufbau zwischen zwei Telefonanschlüssen entstehen Verbindungsdaten, die von den Netzbetreibern für Abrechnungszwecke gespeichert werden. Die Festnetznummer 069-42... wurde von der Frankfurter Firma PG Media betrieben. Die hatte die Telefonnummer vom Netzbetreiber Colt Telekom angemietet. Die Colt Telekom bestätigte auf Anfrage, dass sie die Verbindungsdaten der bei der Nummer 060-42 eingehenden Dialer-Anrufe an die PG Media weitergegeben hat. Die PG Media reichte die Telefonnummern der Dialeropfer an die HAS bzw. Digital Web Media weiter, die damit Adressen ermitteln konnten.



Gab es auch ein BILL4NET der Schweizer?
(Bill4net der pgmedia verwendet offenbar einen "Coder"-Dialer, in dem steht "Copyright © 2003 Global Netcom GmbH". Ist ja auch lustig... 

siehe Linkforum

Aber Moment, wie war das gleich? astroprime? Seiteninhaber MP's Firma in Dover Delaware, deren Firmen-HP mit ein paar Tausend anderen Domains auf der IP der 3po-web-invest und 3po-software in Tortola liegt... (h**p://www.3po-softw***.com/produkte.htm) Abrechnungsdienstleister erst Consul Info, dann GN? Inhalteanbieter zeitweise Mi*Bi*'s schweizerische Superfirma (ohne Linkforumszugang: RegTP/BNA oder hier: RegtP/BNA), deren Ex-GF Mar*Kr* zeitweise auch  GF der Primetel war? (s.a.  RegTP/BNA 090090001530)

Alles ein Brei, es ist schon unfassbar eigentlich... Aber Hauptsache, man streitet sich mit M*D* rum... (das Vorgehen gegen ihn finde ich sehr richtig und notwendig, aber warum versteift man sich auf einen einzigen Kopf der Hydra?)


----------



## jupp11 (6 August 2005)

Aka-Aka schrieb:
			
		

> .. Aber Hauptsache, man streitet sich mit M*D* rum... (das Vorgehen
> gegen ihn finde ich sehr richtig und notwendig, aber warum versteift man sich auf einen einzigen Kopf der Hydra?)


ganz einfach , weil von diesem Kopf  mit weitem Abstand das  z.Z größte und
 brennenste  Gefahrenpotential  für den deutschen  Normalverbraucher ausgeht.
http://forum.computerbetrug.de/viewtopic.php?t=11176
http://forum.computerbetrug.de/viewtopic.php?t=11143

Das was du da ausgräbst sind entweder olle Kamellen oder nur für Besucher 
bestimmter Seiten  relevant.

j.

PS: außerdem sitzt der größte Teil der dubiosen "Anbieter" im Ausland, die sind eh vor jeder Verfolgung sicher


----------



## Aka-Aka (6 August 2005)

Dann ignorier's und fertig,
schönen Urlaub uns allen (von mir einstweilen)
fakephone, IP=astroprime (216/93/185/4)


> IhreServiceN*.de - Telekommunikationslösungen Online!
> Eine eigene Rufnummer schnell & einfach registrieren, damit wichtige Anrufer Sie
> immer erreichen, Ihre Beratungsgespräche am Telefon endlich honoriert werden, oder ...
> www.fakeph***.com/



noch was Dialerhistorisches (August 2003 zB) habe ich ins Linkforum gepackt...
http://forum.computerbetrug.de/viewtopic.php?t=11189


----------



## Unregistriert (10 Januar 2008)

*AW: Dialer-Stats der Primetel*

Hallo,
bin auf die Nr. 82338 durch Zufall reingefallen. Hatte statt 82883 die Nr. vertauscht und bin plötzlich beim smssupport gelandet. Mir wurde plötzlich die Frage gestellt ob ich m oder w wäre usw. Hab alles beantwortet, dann kam eine Nachricht von einem Marcel. Dachte wirklich der meint es ernst, bis ich gemerkt habe, dass mir für jede sms 1,99 abgezogen werden. 

Ich denke, wenn Leute alleine sind und sich auf sowas einlassen, ist es verdammt entäuschend, wenn man so reingelegt wird. Dieser Marcel schreibt komischerweise auch zu jeder Tag und Nachtzeit. Es ist aber keine computernachricht. Man wird ganz schön gelinkt und es ist schade, dass mit Gefühlen Geld gemacht wird. Traurig!

Gruß

S.


----------



## Unregistriert (10 Januar 2008)

*AW: Dialer-Stats der Primetel*

Ach, habe noch vergessen zu schreiben, dass er von smssupport diese smsen kamen und dann plötzlich das ganze unter dem Namen primetel Direktkontakt lief. Alles etwas seltsam.

Gruß

S.


----------



## Aka-Aka (10 Januar 2008)

*AW: Dialer-Stats der Primetel*

vermutlich meinst Du die primetel in Hannover. Ich chaostheoretisierte über die Primetel aus der Schweiz (es gibt noch die primetel in USA und ich glaub auch noch in Gibraltar).
smssupport(.de)? (dtms/rate one)

würde passen

82338
Anbieter: Rate One GmbH
Schleussnerstr. 90
63263 Neu-Isenburg

Deutschland 	Hotline: 01805/890111 [Frau M*, bitte mal Preishinweis ergänzen, ok?] 
E-Mail: [email protected]
h..p://www.dtms.de

Meintest Du primetel.de (Odeonstraße 6 in Hannover, da saß zwar früher mal die "e-group Germany GmbH" und dann ist man gar nicht mehr soooo weit weg von den anderen Primetels, aber das meinst Du sicher nicht)


----------

